# Good canister filters



## denialredclif (10 mo ago)

I am thinking more recently to dive into Canister filters. I've used Aquaclear power filters for the longest time now and I'd like to try something new. Hopefully something more efficient. Any recommendations? I've heard Fluval is good.
Thanks in advanced for any reply


----------



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

Eheim. The old Eheim classics are among the most efficient/robust filters that I know. Bear in mind I do not have much experience with other brands, so I might be biased.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

You're going to get different answers from different people. There are Eheim fans, Fluval fans, Sun Sun fans, and the list goes on. I use Fluval in part because that's what my local store carries which means I can replace a part the same day I need it which even Amazon might not be able to do.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Another +1 for Eheim. I've had both Fluval and Eheim. One Eheim lasts longer than two Fluvals. How much longer? I don't know, because the Eheim keeps going. . .


----------



## Fijidevil (Dec 7, 2010)

Eheim fan here as have used Fluval before but back to Eheim only as the classic run forever


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Fijidevil said:


> Eheim fan here as have used Fluval before but back to Eheim only as the classic run forever


Since you've used both, would you say Eheim canisters are quieter or noisier that Fluval canisters? 

My Fluval 306 and 406 are going into year 7 now so they're lasted a reasonable amount of time for me. I think Oase is on to something with their removable pre-filter, but it seems to me that they could execute better. It'd be nice if Eheim or Fluval took a stab at an easy-to-service pre-filter.


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm using Fluval 306, 406 and Eheim Pro 4+ 250 canister filters. I started off with three Fluval canister filters but one of the 406's would stop running after a few hours and I was never able to figure out why despite changing out the various parts. I ended up giving it to a fish friend that wanted to try it out. Worst thing is my Eheim Pro 4+ 250 canister filter is doing the same thing now. The flaky 406 and Eheim were/are on the same tank so the tank must be cursed or something. I contacted Eheim support and they suggested I change out the impeller and impeller shaft. It worked for about a week but still would stop running periodically. I find that if I reduce the flow, it will stay running longer.

I started off with all Fluval as I found their replacement parts cheaper and I didn't want have to have two different sets of parts. The Fluvals were my first set of canister filters so I had nothing to compare them to. The Fluvals have more manageable hoses and longer lasting suction cups. The base is not as wide, when I move the Eheim, I have a tougher time, it feels more solid. The Fluvals come with ribbed hosing. I had to get creative to add an in-line CO2 diffuser. I would imaging an in-line heater might be difficult as well. But you can replace the hosing with regular hosing if you want. One pro for the ribbed hosing is that it's solid black so you don't see the gunk in the hoses. The Fluvals have a spout as an output and not a spraybar. I'm actually using an Eheim spraybar on the 406. 😋

The Eheim as I said feels more solid. It is quieter also. The hoses, feels like trying to wrestle a snake. After a year, I had to replace all the suction cups from ones I found on Amazon. The replacement impeller I bought cost $70 vs $22 for the Fluval 406. What's stupid is that Eheim support is located in Canada but they don't ship within Canada. Eheim support says that I should replace my impeller yearly. 🤑. The Eheims make use of intake/outtake pipes that hang onto the rim of the tank and you need to attach the hoses to these pipes. Were as the Fluvals have clamps that bring the hosing into the tank making it one continuous connection with no risk of the hoses falling off and having water all over your floor. The media is cheaper for the Fluval as well but there lots of alternatives so it's not as much as an issue as before.

One thing to mention is that the Fluval and Eheims are reversed for their intake and outtakes. The Fluval's outtake is on the right side and the Eheim is on the left. When I switched to the Eheim, I had to reposition the heater and some plants to better accommodate the new location of the spraybar. I did think about placing the Eheim backwards but it just didn't look right.


----------



## Boca (Jun 12, 2009)

denialredclif said:


> I am thinking more recently to dive into Canister filters. I've used Aquaclear power filters for the longest time now and I'd like to try something new. Hopefully something more efficient. Any recommendations? I've heard Fluval is good.
> Thanks in advanced for any reply


I had them all...Eheim last the longest. Right now I have a Pro II that is over 15 years old and keeps going like a tank. I had to replace only the gaskets once. I have 5 other Eheims around. PM if you want to talk


----------



## luke gough (10 mo ago)

denialredclif said:


> Hopefully something more efficient. Any recommendations? I've heard Fluval is good.


You have heard right Fluval is good. But what is your aquarium size? According to your choice, you need to find which you want.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

fluval is a good starter canister 

Eheim are a bit harder to use


----------



## guily yalai (Dec 31, 2021)

I use hygger double sponge filter more than one years for my 55 g, it's really a great filter, I connect the water pump on the tube, and it works 2 in 1 - as filter and water pump at the same time.


----------



## TOtrees (Sep 21, 2017)

I used a Cascade 700 on a medium-well stocked 40 breeder for a while, but I have replaced it with sponge filters, just cause that's what directly my little fish room is going. It was a fairly budget-minded purchase, I watched a few vendors on Amazon, and ended up being able to purchase it right around $100 a couple years back, but it looks to be closer to $130 now. 
When I had it running, I had no issues with it. Not hard to maintain, did a reasonable job cleaning the water, didn't get clogged up too fast, media trays were a decent size and had enough room to include a diverse assortment of coarse sponges, bio media, fine floss, etc. Gaskets seemed good quality, no leaks or malfunctions. Setup and priming were easy and reliable. Disconnecting hoses for maintenance was also fairly easy and clean, due to valves at the bottom of the in and out hoses. 
If money up front wasn't an obstacle, or if I was determined to get the longest-lasting canister filter (to reduce purchase cost per month or year of use), I'd go with fluval or eheim, but the Cascade was good enough for my needs, at the time.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Eheim Classic. They don't have any gimmick's, they just work. Depending on your tank size, I'd recommend the 2215. I find the 2217 is to heavy for me to clean easily.

Lee


----------

